# chromium proxy settings page doesn't exist



## Owynn (May 9, 2012)

Hello.

I'm not able to change any proxy settings in the latest version of chromium.
When I go to: Settings -> Under The Bonnet -> Change Proxy Settings then I'm getting this error message:

```
The web page at chrome://linux-proxy-config/ might be temporarily down or it may have moved
 permanently to a new web address.
```

Is there a way to change proxy settings in chromium or is it not supported on FreeBSD at the moment?


----------



## graudeejs (May 9, 2012)

`$ chrome --proxy-server=localhost:8080`

If you need socks5

`$ chrome --proxy-server=socks5://localhost:8080`

Naturally replace host and port as you need


----------



## Owynn (May 13, 2012)

Thank you *graudeejs*


----------



## rjohn (Sep 11, 2020)

freebsd 12.1 ,KDE5 , latest chromium still same problem proxy dont work ,graudeejs solution work!
thanks.


----------



## olli@ (Sep 11, 2020)

In the Chrome Web Store there is an extension called “Proxy Helper”. It implements a configuration page for proxy settings.

Disclaimer: I haven’t used that extension myself, so I don’t know how well it works. Personally I use the `all_proxy` environment variable to configure the proxy for Chromium; see the chrome(1) manual page.


----------



## rjohn (Sep 14, 2020)

yes works fine now with proxy helper ,thank you!


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Sep 14, 2020)

If you launch chromium from the command line and pass it a proxy as graudeejs pointed out, this works as well.


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 14, 2020)

You may also be interested in the *--host-resolver-rules* argument too to ensure that DNS resolution is also proxied via socks5.

i.e:


```
--proxy-server="socks5://myproxy:8080"
--host-resolver-rules="MAP * ~NOTFOUND , EXCLUDE myproxy"
```





__





						Configuring a SOCKS proxy server in Chrome
					





					www.chromium.org


----------

